# probable dumb question about comcast/hdtv



## brad7686 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have an explorer 2200 box for comcast that only has s-video out. I was thinking about getting a s-video to component converter, but I'm thinking that I won't be able to watch HD since the 2200 is not a comcast hd box. So does anyone know if you can get HD channels on an explorer 2200 box? Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Svideo is not a digital output so no, you will not get HD content.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 3500's and above support HD. None of the 2xxx series boxes do. If they have it ask for a 4240 box.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Agreed, Just go into your local comcast office and ask for an hd box, They should swap it for no charge if you already subscribe to hd channels


----------



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

Cable/Satellite installers are often too dumb or lazy to do the job correctly, even component cables will make a tremendous difference and you will get a true HD picture. D


----------



## brad7686 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool, thx for the advice guys.


----------

